# Blindfold Jargons and Lingo



## abunickabhi (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi,

I want to introduce a newcomer to blindsolving. Before I make them go through any tutorial, I wanted to familiar them with the lingo or the common terms that we use most commonly while talking about blind.

Here are some words that I figured out. Feel free to add more words to this thread so that I can make a more comprehensive list.

Onepass
Tracing
Finger tapping
Memoing
Review
Letter Pairs
Letter Quads
Inverse 
Mirror
Thinkahead
Audio Memo
Visual Memo
Orientation
Sticker
Buffer
Commutator
Target
Setup
Cycle break
Parity
Edge Flip
Corner Twist
Float
Alger
Cancellations
Splits
Drill
Rotationless
Pseudo-swap
Noddon
3-style
DNF
PLL
TPS
STM
CEEC
UF5
MBLD
3BLD
bigBLD


----------



## Garf (Jan 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to introduce a newcomer to blindsolving. Before I make them go through any tutorial, I wanted to familiar them with the lingo or the common terms that we use most commonly while talking about blind.
> 
> ...


Now, I've done blind-solving before... but I have idea what some of those terms mean.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 5, 2022)

Some more terms:

T2C
LTCT
LTEF
5-style
Floating parity
Parity avoidance
Parity Shifting
Buffer Orientation Tracing
Buffer order
Cycle break order
Visual memo
Sandwich floating
Block commutators
4-flips
Nested commutators
Trace Neutrality
Premoves and postmoves (part of parity avoidance)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2022)

it would be cool if you listed the definition instead of listing a bunch of terms without it's significance


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 5, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> it would be cool if you listed the definition instead of listing a bunch of terms without it's significance


Yes I plan to edit the post and write the definitions, currently I am not expert enough to describe them the most accurately. Will ask Tommy, Eliott and Noah Swor to help out.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 5, 2022)

While I believe that there is some use for creating a list like this with definitions, I don’t think 99% of these need to be even discussed BEFORE starting to learn blindsolving. Learning even 3BLD is a big commitment already, and overwhelming them with information that wouldn’t make a difference until they are sub 30 or something, would do more harm than good in getting them interested in blindsolving. 
The goal, in my opinion, should be to get them their first solve as easily as possible. There’s nothing like that first time you take off the blindfold and it’s solved! That’s what will determine who sticks with BLD long term. And if they want to stick with it, then they can start to learn ways to get faster. 
it’s kind of like telling someone who has never solved a cube that they need to learn full oll and full pll before starting the beginners method.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 7, 2022)

If there is no additional tracing(looking at the cube) involved and time to do the internal review is less (less than 10 seconds imo), then that form of review should not be considered a memory pass.

This makes some forms of review in one pass memo be not counted as a review, since it happens fast and internally.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 11, 2022)

I mean, it's not like I don't know a lot of these terms and it's not like I actually care, but 8 full months and you haven't added a single definition.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 27, 2022)

One-pass - Going through the piece type targets in one go without pausing or going back and reviewing the series of targets.

Tracing - The series of targets we shoot to from the buffer location. Tracing is done piece-wise or in other words, for a 3x3 we trace edges and then corners or vice versa.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 28, 2022)

Finger tapping- Technique of touching the targets in order to reinforce the memo in the brain. It also helps in knowing which targets we have shot to.

Memoing - Process of memorization. It is similar to inspection in sighted events. The cuber encodes the cube information using letter pairs or letter quads during memorization phase.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2022)

Review - Revisiting the memo in order to reinforce it in the memory. The review can be short term or long term and can be done multiple times. The review need involve retracing and/or looking at the cube, just verifying and going through the memo in the head is also counted as a review.

Letter Pairs - Group of two letters who are clubbed together to form an image which can be used to solve 2 targets on the twisty puzzle. The letters are the stickers where any piece can be shot to. The letter pair can also be used for memorizing twists and flips and parity.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 8, 2022)

Letter Quads - group of 4 letters which make up an object. In the cube trace, It involves 4 targets and 5 cycle from the buffer. 

Inverse - Terminology used in cube theory and FMC event. It means we execute the algorithm or string of moves inverted. Inverse means reading the moves from right to left and priming them.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 30, 2022)

Mirror - the y-axis reflection of the algorithm, so L becomes R', D becomes D', F becomes F' and so on. If you are ambidextrous and it is easy to know the mirror algs and execute them as well for those cases.

Thinkahead - an acquired skill through deliberate practice where we can think/cancel and plan with the future memo while executing the current memo in blind. It is crucial to get fluidity and increase TPS during exec in all 4 blind events, 3bld, 4bld, 5bld and mbld.


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Thinkahead - an acquired skill through deliberate practice where


And how is this skill called when it was acquired some other way?


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 30, 2022)

kubesolver said:


> And how is this skill called when it was acquired some other way?


Yes, what if you found it at the side of a Street!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2022)

Audio Memo - memorizing the targets as sounds which the brain captures for a few seconds in the short term memory.

Visual Memo - memorizing the targets as visual cues, patterns or just plain color in order to retrieve it faster using snapshot like memory.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 20, 2022)

Orientation - The fixed position we bring the cube in when we want to solve it using the centers as a reference. The standard orientation is White on top and Green on front.

Sticker - One color confined within the cubelet on the surface of the cube. Generally in memorization we trace out the stickers to their correct location and one sticker represents the entire piece.


----------

